# White Stuff?



## SFA3301 (Oct 24, 2006)

we are finally supposed to get some snow in the Minneapolis and St.paul area this weekend .So far they are saying 10" to 16" by monday am.we have had a couple of
minor dustings but I am looking forward to getting some accumalation.I am curious to see if I can remember how to plow snow it has been so long.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Good luck I'm happy for you guys in Minn! Winter is just about over on the East Coast.

Bring on the spring so we can start making some money!!

Mak.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Here in Central MAINE the last storm dropped some real Snow & the Banks seemed Higher than Normal? for that amount of Snow!--but--Springs just around the Connor! as it still Cold at Night but the North sides of the Snow banks are showing the Suns getting Warmer as their melting during the Day pretty Good! & my Yards a Pond day times & a Scaketing Rink at Night!--Warning!! MUD season on it Way! I assume? its about Time? to Service our Lawn Equipment! now! where Did I put that High Quality Plastic Ignition Key?? to My Blower! so I can Start It & get it out of my Truck body! It happens every Year! YEH! I*M Loosing IT?? Oh Well?? all part of Getting OLD! Hummm? I know Its Here Some where? OK! I give UP! I*LL look for it Tommorrow! Ole Tower


----------

